# Food Safety News Tue 6/23/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 23, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 6/23/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Deaths linked to Dutch Listeria outbreak double*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 23, 2020 12:04 am The number of deaths linked to a Listeria outbreak from meat products in 2019 has doubled. It had been thought 21 people were infected with Listeria monocytogenes in the Netherlands and Belgium. One person fell sick in October 2017, eight in 2018, and 12 in 2019. Three people died. All patients were hospitalized and one... Continue Reading


*Dried cranberries recalled in Quebec for E. coli O157:H7*
By News Desk on Jun 23, 2020 12:03 am Certain sweetened dried cranberries were recalled over the weekend by Quebec’s Les Aliments Johnvince for E. coli O157: H7 contamination. This recall was triggered by the company. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products. If other high-risk products are recalled, the... Continue Reading


*EFSA finds staff issues behind most pig welfare concerns*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 23, 2020 12:01 am The lack of skills and training of staff working in pig slaughtering has been highlighted as a serious welfare concern by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). Most hazards related to the welfare of pigs at slaughter are due to inadequate staff skills and poorly designed and constructed slaughterhouses or farm facilities. A scientific opinion... Continue Reading


*Garden salads sold in Midwest stores are spreading Cyclospora infections*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 22, 2020 06:52 pm Foodborne illness is finally back in the news in a big way. Six Midwestern states are reporting 76 Cyclospora infections with 16 hospitalizations and consumers are warned not to eat and retailers order not to sell ALDI, Hy-Vee, or Jewel-Osco Garden Salad brands. Illness onset dates for the Cyclospora are from May 11, 2020, to... Continue Reading


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jun 23, 2020)

*Garden salads sold in Midwest stores are spreading Cyclospora infections*


----------

